# يسر مـكـتـب الـمـضحـي للتخـليـص الجـمـركي



## المضحي (16 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السـلام عليـكم ورحـمة الله وبركـاته ... يشرفنا التعريف بخدمات مكتبنا ويسعدنا التعاون معكم

مـكـتـب الـمـضحـي للتخـليـص الجـمـركي
ممـلـكه – تـرانـزيـت

الحديثة- البطحاء- سلوى- الرقعي

يسرمكتب المضحي للتخليص الجمركي ان يقدم خدماته في تخليص جميع الواردات والصادرات من والى المملكة العربية السعودية وإنهاء كافة الإجراءات الجمركية والتعقيب علي معاملاتكم وسداد الرسوم وحضور اجراءات المعاينة والكشف علي بضائعكم وتيسير خروج ودخول البضائع وتذليل أي عقبات حيث يعمل لدينا طاقم ذو خبرة وكفاءة في التخليص الجمركي لتسهيل وأنجاز المعاملات بالشكل الذي نطمع أن ينال رضاكم
عرض خاص للشركات والمؤسسات والمصانع لجميع الصادرات والواردات وبأسعار مميزة 


الإدارة
تليفون :- 00966503395239 فاكس :- 0096646581016
البريد الإكتروني
[email protected]​


----------

